# Introducing our little split face girl!



## moxieberry

This was taken yesterday - four weeks old to the day. I have some other photos, but they have to be resized and I won't have time to do that until tonight. So, sorry it's not the best quality, but there will be more!

She's from our wonderful breeder-mentor, Kim Miller, who is the breeder we got Archimedes from. She has no name yet - we've been calling her "split face girl" since I first got a glimpse of her in the nest at 10 days old. She's very sweet and not huffy at all, which is completely unlike Archimedes was at that age.

We're so excited to bring her home, and to start breeding at the end of the year. In the meantime we're in training with Kim, turning a spare room into a hedgehog room, and making plans with two other WA breeders to get a few more babies over the next few months. We also just got registered with the IHR and got our breeder initials.

Anyway, just wanted to share! More pics later!


----------



## Sar-uh

She's beautiful! Such a sweet little face. Can't wait for more pics


----------



## Breezie

She's adorable!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE HER!


----------



## PJM

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Christemo

If she was a he, I'd totally name the baby Erik. Also, if you get the reference, you get a high five.  </theater nerd>


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry

She's beautiful


----------



## coribelle

What a stunner! 
I can't wait for you to start breeding hahaha! I'm so excited to see all the pictures of your hedgies and of your hedgie room  
If I could, I would so totally drive all the way up there just to get a little baby from you ahaha


----------



## Nancy

Christemo said:


> If she was a he, I'd totally name the baby Erik. Also, if you get the reference, you get a high five.  </theater nerd>


I agree. Would be a perfect name.


----------



## Lilysmommy

She's adorable! 



Christemo said:


> If she was a he, I'd totally name the baby Erik. Also, if you get the reference, you get a high five.  </theater nerd>


I get a high five! Also, that's definitely what I plan on doing if I ever end up with a splitface male. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry

Thanks everyone!



coribelle said:


> What a stunner!
> I can't wait for you to start breeding hahaha! I'm so excited to see all the pictures of your hedgies and of your hedgie room
> If I could, I would so totally drive all the way up there just to get a little baby from you ahaha


I'll definitely be posting pics of the room, once there's more to see. So far it's just been painted blue. This summer I'm determined to get all the shelving done.

Also, we'll have shipping available. We're an hour from the airport. I'd love for some HHC people to get babies of ours, it'd be great to get updates and keep track of how they're doing!



Christemo said:


> If she was a he, I'd totally name the baby Erik. Also, if you get the reference, you get a high five.  </theater nerd>


Yes! It's on our list! Also Harvey. I like using male names for females, so it could apply to this girl, but we're already considering some general favorites. Not sure if we'll be going with the that kind of naming theme this time.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie

Hahaha I just changed my split face's name to Harvey last night!!! Yay for Batman and Phantom references!!! 

This baby is absolutely GORGEOUS, your litters are going to be STUNNING!!! I'm so pumped!


----------



## moxieberry

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Hahaha I just changed my split face's name to Harvey last night!!! Yay for Batman and Phantom references!!!
> 
> This baby is absolutely GORGEOUS, your litters are going to be STUNNING!!! I'm so pumped!


Thank you! I'm excited to see what we get! In the meantime I get to gush over our mentor's babies. There are some gorgeous pintos from another litter, but they're very closely related to Archimedes. Even though we're going to be getting a handful by the time we start (hopefully two more girls and one more boy) we want to keep them all as far apart as possible so the possible combinations aren't limited. Doesn't keep me from wanting them though!

It's too bad you don't ship or we'd want to get one from you at some point! You have amazing babies right now, I love them!


----------



## TeddysMommy

Shes gorgeous! I looooove the split faces  I hope all goes well with your breeding 



Christemo said:


> If she was a he, I'd totally name the baby Erik. Also, if you get the reference, you get a high five.  </theater nerd>


Oh yes ^.^


----------



## LizardGirl

She's so cute, congrats!


----------



## moxieberry

Thanks!

And, more pics, as promised!


----------



## coribelle

My goodness is she beautiful! Can't wait to hear about which name y'all have picked for her


----------



## Hillybean

She is SO very cute!!!

I have been wanting one like her for a while, most breeders have waiting lists for the split faced and white faced hedgies.

I finally got my pinto male Opossum face (white face) with odd ears . We go to pick him up this weekend!!

Anyways, your girl is a cutie!


----------



## shetland

Hello pretty girl!


----------



## moxieberry

Thank you! So many sweet comments!

We decided to name her Zombie. :]

Another pic, sorry it's small:


----------



## moxieberry

moxieberry said:


> We decided to name her Zombie. :]


Her full name is now officially KTW Zombie Apocalypse VVH.


----------



## LizardGirl

I just realized how similar Zombie looks to my girl Alias I'm bringing home next month also! Masks on the same side and everything. They could be twins:


----------



## raerysdyk

*dies* Zombie is just way too adorable!  Such a pretty girl! Can't wait for more pictures and adventure stories!


----------



## moxieberry

LG, she is so precious! We first saw Zombie at 10 days old, she looked just like that. Where are you getting Alias from? I LOVE that name, by the way. (I'm crazy about words that work as names also - I have a lot of them on my list.)


----------



## LizardGirl

Thanks! I can't wait to see her as she gets older, she's right around 10 days old too. I'll be driving up to get her from Tina (and also visiting Kim) in the middle of June.


----------



## moxieberry

Aw, if only I was going to be around! We've been working with Kim pretty regularly, so I would love to arrange to be there when you visit, but I'll be doing a study abroad program in Ireland for all of June. Nick will be around though, I'll mention it to him.

Kim just put one of her males (Zombie's father, actually) together with a gorgeous champagne/cinnicot colored pinto girl who's unrelated to Archimedes. We have our fingers crossed for some pretty pinto females out of that pairing - we'd love to get two sisters. That litter is due around the first week of June.

Looks like Alias has more pinto on the rest of her body than Zombie, but their faces are so similar. Can't wait to see more pics of her as she gets older!


----------



## moxieberry

A few more! She's just under 5 weeks now. Enjoy!


----------



## Draenog

So cute! And I love her 'eyeliner'


----------



## nualasmom

OMG!! what an adorable lil girl!!! love the photos! keep them coming! Are you on the FB page? Hedgehog happenings? If not, you should join. Lots of room for pics of cute hedgies.  
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#! ... appenings/


----------



## moxieberry

nualasmom said:


> OMG!! what an adorable lil girl!!! love the photos! keep them coming!


Thank you! I definitely will!



Draenog said:


> So cute! And I love her 'eyeliner'


Thanks! I love it too.

Speaking of eyeliner! It turns out we're getting a second girl at the same time - born the same day as Zombie but in a different litter. Her face looks so much like Loki's, but with eyeliner on one eye:


















We named her Anubis because of the eyeliner. It makes her look Egyptian-y.


----------



## sublunary

omg I love the eyeliner on Annubis! never seen a face marking like that.

And of course Zombie is gorgeous. I love split faced hedgies. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Draenog

Anubis is so cute! It's like a female version of Loki


----------



## moxieberry

Loki has much more body pinto though. Anubis literally has a full pinto face, pinto on her visor quills, and that's it. But yeah, from their faces they could be twins! While I was resizing some photos of her it made me think of you and Loki, haha.


----------



## Draenog

Yes Loki has more white also in his visor. But that little nose sure looks so alike  I love the small dark edge of her left ear.


----------



## moxieberry

Thanks, I love it too! She got the mousey looking face-shape and the ears from her dad, though her dad just has mismatched ears, and Anubis has only that little dark tip.

This is her dad (pic borrowed from Kim's site):










I'll have more pics of Zombie and Anubis soon! We're bringing them home a week from today. My boyfriend might go over again before that, but I'm swamped with finals until then.

They get along well enough, and are the same age, so we're going to be housing them together.


----------



## raerysdyk

Your two babies are ADORABLE! I just want to smooch their little faces!  Keep the cuteness coming! Haha! :lol:


----------

